# Inter muscular injection



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

HI I had this injection in my bum last wednesday and I still have a painful lump the size of a small plum on my buttock!  Is this normal or should I call the clinic?  

thanks

xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would call the clinic, it sounds like bad injection technique is it bruised/hard coloured? maybe it hasn't gone IM (deep enough) and is sub cut(just under the skin)-I'm a nurse but but is hard to say without being able to see
Hope it is heals up soon
L x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds perfectly normal to me if it was a progesterone injection.  I've done progesterone injections for 7 cycles and it takes a while for the lumps to go.  If you try massaging the muscle it helps.


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks to you both for your answers!  I am sure the injection was done correctly as it was a nurse that did it. So, I will have a nice warm bath tonight and try to massage it flat!

thanks xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a nurse and there are some nurses  I wouldn't let near me! but I am a bit of a nervous pt, always worse being on the other side!!  
I had no lumps or bruises with my Gestone or stimms not that I have done any myself!! only had the odd one with clexane here and there -  good luck everyone
L x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks jj1.

I still have a lump but a smaller plum now and not so sore!  (I had it done 7 days ago!!!) xxx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, I've had a lumpy bottom from progesterone injections for months. Progesterone injections are oil based and injected into the muscle.  The oil takes a long time to disperse.


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, it will just have to join my other lumps and bumps then!!!


----------

